# Weather......living in a steam bath...yuck!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Northern Indiana had turned into a hot, muggy, steamy, showering steam bath this week.....woke up to water dripping off everything outside, looks like it rained all night but it didn't.....so muggy, hot and foggy this morning......this is awful! Take a shower walk outside and feels like you need another shower. I have 3 fans going in the barn just to keep the air moving and hopefully make the boys more comfortable. 
I am soooooo over this summer......bring on fall!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It has been a really weird year this year. We have had rain every day and I do not mean just rain, I mean RAIN. It is causing flooding all over the place. We have water running in creeks that have been dry for YEARS.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know what you mean we got up at 6:30a.m. to load cattle to take to the butcher and it was already nasty humid.....I am not liking this weather.....The old Indiana saying used to be if you dont like the weather wait till tomorrow because it will be different......Well I am waiting and it isn't changing like it used to.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

RPC said:


> I..The old Indiana saying used to be if you dont like the weather wait till tomorrow because it will be different....


i think they have that saying for every state  LOL

it's WET and MUDDY here this year. usually it's sunny and warm..but nope! some folks are still on their 1st cutting of hay :hair:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG still 1st cutting we are almost done with second....We will prob start 3rd soon.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....I grew up in Texas and we had the same saying down there......with this weather I mind as well be living back in Texas.....well, ok it might be as hot here in Indiana as Texas......but it is hot for us! I just took a look at the temp here on the weather channel and it says the heat index is 102....Ah-ya-ya!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

RPC said:


> OMG still 1st cutting we are almost done with second....We will prob start 3rd soon.


yeah.. Alaska only has a 100 day growing season, so we barely get two cuttings


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Raining here EVERY day. 5 sunny days of summer so far.... crops are rotting in the ground in my garden. No local hay left from last year... its just a mud bog! I'm so sick of feeling cold and damp


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I KNOW!!

it's actually sunny here today though.. well as I typed that a huge cloud rolled right up blocking the sun. UGH!!!


----------



## Whisper (Jul 19, 2010)

Know what you mean...we've had the same thing here in SW Virginia...it's never been this muggy...ICK. Took a shower this AM and feel like I haven't had one in a month...lol... :GAAH:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> I know what you mean we got up at 6:30a.m. to load cattle to take to the butcher and it was already nasty humid.....I am not liking this weather.....The old Indiana saying used to be if you dont like the weather wait till tomorrow because it will be different......Well I am waiting and it isn't changing like it used to.


Wait I thought the saying in Indiana was...

"There's more than corn in Indiana..... we have soybean too!!!"

LOL sorry I just had to toss that in here  I grew up south of Indy and on the southside of Indy.

As for the heat I posted about this in the goat frenzy section! We don't have the horrid conditions others are having, but it's been really miserable here too!

I am in Central KY and it was 95 here, and sooo humid out! It has also been very very dry here, the creek that runs through our property is DRY. The grass has been looking dry, and my flowerbed... driest I've seen it since we moved here 3 years ago. 
Our herd queen was really feeling the heat - it hits her the hardest. She was panting sooooo hard and miserable  
A 'tiny' bit of relief came in the form of a very late rain - just enough to get everything wet, but not sure it did a lot of good for the grass or flowers...

I really am ready for fall weather, just cooler days though, the nights are fine


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, Katrina, only two cuttings?! Hay must be really expensive where you live! :shocked: We just finished up our 3rd cutting this past weekend.

It's so muggy here! It seems like you can't do anything outside without melting into a puddle of sweat. :help: And with it being so hot, the girls production has dropped significantly. :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We cut 1/3 of our 3rd cutting at the end of last week and its been rained on twice already when it wasn't even supposed to rain :hair: Its 92 here today with a heat index of 101, I can stand the heat its the humidity that kills me!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> Wow, Katrina, only two cuttings?! Hay must be really expensive where you live! :shocked:


$8-$12 for timothy/brome that's local
$12-$30 for timothy from Washington/OR

$28-$35 for compressed, imported Alfalfa
$18 for Chaffhaye Alfalfa..that's what I use!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy crap Katrina are these the small square bales? How in the world can you afford that.....Maybe I am just poor because I know I could not afford to have free choice hay it it was that much.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Miserable here today again  I finally gave up trying to get anything more done outside until like 9:30pm tonight......my poor boys are just laying in front of their fans inside the barn.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

RPC said:


> Holy crap Katrina are these the small square bales? How in the world can you afford that.....Maybe I am just poor because I know I could not afford to have free choice hay it it was that much.


Yup! Small square 50-60lb bales... :sigh: 
I can't afford it! lol!! I need 370 ish bales a year, and right now I have 1/2 a bale. 
the weather is TERRIBLE. :veryangry:

when we went to Wisconsin we saw awesome $3 bales of premium alfalfa. 
Hey next time any of you take a road trip feel free to bring up 500 bales of hay through Canada.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> $8-$12 for timothy/brome that's local
> $12-$30 for timothy from Washington/OR
> 
> $28-$35 for compressed, imported Alfalfa
> ...


Whoa! That's crazy! (where's the little dude who falls over with a thud?) I am sorry! :hug: If I had to pay that much for hay I KNOW I wouldn't have goats.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

hehe try feeding a horse.... Yikes! My bill for one horse was about $200 per month.
Works out to about $600 per trail ride... 

Goats seem to be much easier on the wallet so far about $120 per month for 3 adults, 4 juveniles.

Katrina - have you tried Tuning Farms for hay? Thats where I'm getting a 800lb bale for $155. I thought it was an awesome deal. Should last me 4-5 months. My parents had a semi truckload brought down for their horses.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I've never heard of that farm where are they? I went to Pt. Mackenzie today and got hay, though I could only buy 20 from him because he was almost out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Another day of upper 90s  The local news channel said we've had 24 days of 90s so far this summer. This time last year we had only had 6.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Katrina - I was wrong, Tuning Farms is here in Soldotna (Used to be the Elk Farm) they truck the loads down from Delta... not sure of where in Delta though. I'll try to get the info for you.


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

whatcha pay for goat feed in Alaska? At those prices I would probably up the feed and just use hay for roughage. But I am new to goats so I may be way off base.

At five dollars a bale it is almost cheaper for me to feed pellets even down here. The five dollar bales are Bermuda grass. Four dollar bales are mulch hay, and eight dollar bales are alfalfa. They seem to like the Bemuda best, but i am too cheap to spend eight dollars a bale for alfalfa.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks melanie 

I pay $18 for the bagged feed.. $16 with my 4-H discount
$10 for alfalfa pellets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The humidity has been way terrible this year in NJ. We get wicked humidity every year but its been worse then normal and almost the hottest summer on record. for the entire month of July we were in the 90's! Last year we didnt even reach 90 degrees in July. What a crazy state I live in.

I take more showers then I have in ages -- sometimes twice a day and I HATE showers (water in general, well except to drink  )

I wont tell you what my hay guy is charging me for my hay you all might just steal it out from under me  I have been very blessed each year. It can be a pain to get it here (working around his work and farm life schedule getting the hay cut and then him delivering it) but its totally worth it in the end.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 19, 2010)

:clap: Hey guys please send some of that rain you're getting to SW Virginia...we didn't even get a second cutting and barely got a first!! And the humidity and heat are AWFUL!!! Think I'll spend this afternoon practicing a rain dance :dance:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

take the rain!!! take it ..please!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll take it Katrina!!! It's sooo dry here! OMG I know I complained about rain in May/June, but this dry stuff is AWFUL! It seems any rain we get goes north/south of us, or forms over us and gives everyone to the east a taste!
Our creek has been dry for at least 2 probably 3 weeks now! The grass in the backyard is starting to turn brown and crunchy! And a lot of my flowers have dried up, even if I watered them 2x a day I know they'd still be dying because the sun just soaks up all the moisture  
It's 92 right now with heat index of 100, but it feels worse than it did the past two days. 
Me and my 3yo daughter just went out to fill up the water buckets for the goats, and had sweat dripping off of us within a matter of minutes. All the goats are hiding in the shady area next to the mini barn, and they are sooo hot  

Rain/storms popped up southeast of us, and it's still early in the afternoon, so hopefully we'll get a chance at some rain...no storms!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are actually getting somewhat of a break! We also got some rain the past 2 days. Nothing big, but Sat. we had a real heavy rain that put a little water back in the creek that's been dry for weeks! But I'm sure it'll run dry again....
Also getting a break from the 90s today. It's 1pm and 80 out, I can't wait to get outside


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's great to hear!!

the rain and cold hasn't let up here.. i guess this has been the rainiest summer in Alaska history, we had to beat 27 days of rain in 1957  I think we're a 31 days now, average high temperature is 58F. c'mon!!!


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

Still in the upper nineties here in Alabama. I just planted some winter forage and could sure use some rain.

I could not take the weather in Alaska. Fifty degrees is closer to winter weather here. Cabin fever and cold hurts!!!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Here in central NC we have had 27 days in the past 30 that are over 95. Little rain, guess we all need some kind of break ... too bad we could not trade weather for a week


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The past 2 days have been great here.....yesterday was only about 85 and today maybe 93 but the humitity is way down and thats what makes it nice....I can deal with temps in the 80s and low 90s as long as the humitity is down


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally we are having a break!

This whole week it will be in the 80's, but it's not humid anymore! Cool breeze and at night it's been in the 60's...mon. night even got into the 50's. :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're getting a break today too, and I had no idea! The high is only 78 today! It's noon and 73 right now. 

My kinda day


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have even been wearing a hoody in the morning and night its awesome


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

glad you guys are getting a break!

we have had 33 days of rain and 50F... ugh..i see some blue sky though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow a hoody huh Roger? I haven't had to do any long sleeves yet, but when I went out this morning I didnt want to come back in because it felt better (cooler) outside than it did inside LOL 
It's really a gorgeous day, 77 right now, and cloudy, but looks like we'll luck out on the rain - lots of rain but it's all east of us coming up from the southwest. 

Katrina - wow 33 days of rain? I think I'd go insane! Do you usually get rain all the time like this? Yeah, I don't know anything about Alaska when it comes to weather 
We really could use the rain here just west of Lexington, KY.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

RAINING!!!!!! 

It has been raining off and on since early last night. Some heavy rain with thunder and lightning went through around 4am. You can hear the trees, pasture and gardens breathing a sigh of relief.

Can't remember ever being this happy to see rain.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So wish we would get some rain......although the past 2 days have been beautiful, cooler temps with low humidity


----------



## newtopygmies (May 26, 2010)

Overcast and hot...good news though...it may get below ninety one day this week. The humidity is terrible...you can cut the air with a knife. 
It isn't the scorching, burning heat...its the hot and muggy heat. 

Looks like we will get some rain here....its raining all around us.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You just have to love Indiana because a couple weeks ago we were talking about how hot and miserable it was here now I have to wear a hoodie and even turned the heat on in my car tonight. This weather is crazy during the day is mid 80's to low 90's at night it is in the low 50's. I am tired of it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Same here in central KY Roger. We were in the 90s for so many weeks....horrible. For the last week it's been very comfortable, we even had a day or two where the high was only around 78! It's 3pm now and has managed to get to 82. But the heat will be returning this weekend, would love for the humidity to stay on it's vacation though! 
The goats are loving it - they spend more time out browsing and grazing all day long. 

We need rain though. We had a good rain last week, but that's been about it. The grass in my backyard is brown and crunchy  We haven't cut grass in probably a month! The front yard is grown up now, but it's taken...a month? The goats love it, we turn them out on it every evening... Doesn't look like we have any rain in the forecast for the next week either


----------

